# pourkoi on peut pas utiliser le langage SMS ?



## joéstare (8 Juillet 2010)

g reçu 1 infraction pour avoir utilisé le langage SMS et je comprend pas pourquoi c interdit, c kan meme + rapide et j'imagine qu'il y a pas ke d vieux ici alors pourkoi ne pas accepter 7 évolution de la langue française ?


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juillet 2010)

*Il ya pas que des vieux mais :

Le SMS, c'est illisible.
La langue Française n'est pas là pour faire beau.
Le SMS n'est pas une évolution de la langue Française.*


----------



## joéstare (8 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> *Il ya pas que des vieux mais :*
> 
> *Le SMS, c'est illisible.*
> *La langue Française n'est pas là pour faire beau.*
> *Le SMS n'est pas une évolution de la langue Française.*


 
non c pas illisible  c 1 kestion d'entrainement com de passer d'1 PC à 1 mac 
c 1 forum pa 1 tableau de mickey l'ange
si c 1 evolution l'autre jour a la radio un grand ecrivain l'a dit


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2010)

Salut banafouf.


----------



## Gronounours (8 Juillet 2010)

Oh un faux nioub


----------



## joéstare (8 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Gronounours (8 Juillet 2010)

Ne change rien, t'es trop choux.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Salut banafouf.



:love:

Il va encore énerver tout le monde et c'est moi qui vais prendre !!


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Il va encore énerver tout le monde et c'est moi qui vais prendre !!



en même temps tu cherches un peu avec ton pseudo en langage smeuss!


bon alors moi je ne vais pas en rajouter sur l'usage du langage SMS sur ces forums mais plutôt faire une proposition... soyons constructifs que diable!

Donc voilà,

A l'époque actuelle avec la mondialisation, tout ça, ces forums doivent avoir une portée mondiale. Je suggère donc d'ouvrir la possibilité (avant peut-être de l'imposer) d'utiliser la langue universelle qu'est l'Esperanto!

Ca aurait de la gueule non?


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> :love:
> 
> Il va encore énerver tout le monde et c'est moi qui vais prendre !!



J'espère bien, ouais.


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> J'espère bien, ouais.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2010)

/mode _vieux_ ON : le SMS, c'est un truc de djeun


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2010)

Et les djeun's sont des feignasses !... 

Petit, petit, petit...


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ...
> si c 1 evolution l'autre jour a la radio un grand ecrivain l'a dit



c pa la premiaire konery 2 janclod vandam!


----------



## - B'n - (8 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:
			
		

> Le SMS, c'est illisible.
> La langue Française n'est pas là pour faire beau.
> Le SMS n'est pas une évolution de la langue Française.


Je rajouterais qu'il est indispensable de bien écrire pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction recherche. Allez trouver un sujet sur un problème de réseau si on l'écrit rézo. (de même que tous ceux qui écrivent I-mac, I-phone, &#8230



			
				joeystarr a dit:
			
		

> c kan meme + rapide


C'est plus rapide sur un téléphone portable. Sur un vrai clavier, il suffit de pas être manchot de ses doigts pour aller aussi vite. 

Traducteur SMS > français


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2010)

- B'n - a dit:


> Je rajouterais qu'il est indispensable de bien écrire pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction recherche. Allez trouver un sujet sur un problème de réseau si on l'écrit rézo. (de même que tous ceux qui écrivent I-mac, I-phone, )....



C'est bien du raisonnement de vieux ça..... relis le Tirhum dans le texte ci-dessus!

Pk recevoir 1 infraction pour ne pa avoir utilisé la fonction rechèch ? pourquoi c interdit, c kan meme + rapide de r'posé direk 1 kestion!



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------




- B'n - a dit:


> ...
> 
> Traducteur SMS > français




Tu es mon sauveur! Je vais pouvoir renouer le dialogue avec mes djeun's ados!
(cela dit, il est pas parfait ton traducteur... il a pas su traduire Mickey l'ange! )


----------



## schwebb (8 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> mickey l'ange



Excellent.


----------



## boodou (8 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> g reçu 1 infraction pour avoir utilisé le langage SMS et je comprend pas pourquoi c interdit, c kan meme + rapide et j'imagine qu'il y a pas ke d vieux ici alors pourkoi ne pas accepter 7 évolution de la langue française ?




C'est toi aussi vieukh ?


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2010)

et ringo starr ?

et supermoquette  ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et les djeun's sont des feignasses !...
> 
> Petit, petit, petit...



Mais on arrive, on arrive papi. Le temps de s'équiper...


----------



## iMacounet (8 Juillet 2010)

'Tends tirhum que je retrouve mon poing américain.


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mais on arrive, on arrive papi. Le temps de s'équiper...



Nan, t'es _jeune_ ? C'est drôle, sans vraiment poser la question, j'aurais eu tendance à te mettre dans le groupe des quinqua, un truc comme ça.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> (...) si c 1 evolution l'autre jour a la radio un grand ecrivain l'a dit


Mickaël Vendetta est écrivain ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, t'es _jeune_ ? C'est drôle, sans vraiment poser la question, j'aurais eu tendance à te mettre dans le groupe des quinqua, un truc comme ça.



Ah non, le quinqua c'est tirhum  Y'a qu'à voir ses esquisses de jeunes femmapoil...


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2010)

*

LNMAJTCTT

*​


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Juillet 2010)

aten je mi mé moi ossi 
Franchement j'ai du mal à me relire


----------



## Le docteur (8 Juillet 2010)

Ça ressemble à quoi un manchot des doigts ?


----------



## Luc G (8 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ça ressemble à quoi un manchot des doigts ?



Comme la Vénus de Milo, mais avec des plumes.


----------



## vieukh (8 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est toi aussi vieukh ?




ah, non !
ce n'est pas moi !
d'ailleurs, mon pseudo vous le révèle; je n'ai pas su rester d'jeun.
et je suis 13oqp


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ça ressemble à quoi un manchot des doigts ?



S'il te manque simplement les doigts tu peux tout à fait utiliser tes coudes. :style:

Le plus embêtant reste d'être manchot de l'hémisphère droit ou gauche


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

cd6d : non !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> cd6d : non !



Faut m'enlever les espaces et _non_ s'écrit _nn_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

le style SMS américano-yaourt, c'est classe aussi...
Feuquiou! :style:


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> *
> LNMAJTCTT
> 
> *​



LNA HO


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

voila ce qui justifie mon pseudo ! (et ma signature)
j'comprends rien aux d'jeun's&#8230;
la vieillesse cpa1kdo.

6 7 LN, 7 1 kdo

(ça ira pour les espaces ?)


----------



## hogo (9 Juillet 2010)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Mickaël Vendetta est écrivain ?



Faut croire que oui ...
Lien grande littérature

Les SMS, c'est sur les portables, qu'ils y restent.
Mais il y a pire que le langage SMS, il y a le _kikoolol_ qui ressemble à ça [Ma soeur le parle malheureusement] !

FaUu CrOoire Ke Ouuui ... <3
Lii3n GranDe LiiitératUure
KPL

(Pour ceux qui n'ont pas tout compris, <3 : coeur / KPL : kiss, peace, love)


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> le style SMS américano-yaourt, c'est classe aussi...
> Feuquiou! :style:



le style kounass n'est pas mal, aussi :
dans le bus j'entends souvent : téoula ? jiédi, m'adi, ou i'madi
j'ai bien aimé, aussi :
"c'est trop too much"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> LNA HO



LHOOQ
(Marcel Duchamp)


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

il ne faudrait pas oublier les séniles.
entendu dans un supermarché :
"mais enfin, avant, un euro c'était un franc !"


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

hogo a dit:


> (Pour ceux qui n'ont pas tout compris, <3 : coeur



Ah la boulette, je croyais que c'était une b*te !


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> LHOOQ
> (Marcel Duchamp)



L bèz po mé L sus
(Kévin Delarue)

:love:


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

m!
il fallait déjà que je comprenne le fonctionnement de mac-g,
le langage des forums,
et maintenant, le sms


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2010)

C'est toi loustic?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> m!
> il fallait déjà que je comprenne le fonctionnement de mac-g,
> le langage des forums,
> et maintenant, le sms



And do you speak mongolish ?...


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

j'entrave que dalle !


----------



## tirhum (9 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> 'Tends tirhum que je retrouve mon poing américain.


Gné ?!...


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, t'es _jeune_ ? C'est drôle, sans vraiment poser la question, j'aurais eu tendance à te mettre dans le groupe des quinqua, un truc comme ça.


C'est pas gentil pour les quinquas, ça.


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2010)

Le langage SMS, c'était déjà dans Fantômette au début des années 60
(ceci dit, Fantômette, c'était peut-être bon pour le féminisme, pour la littérature, c'était pas nul-num mais ça planait quand même pas haut). Une citation (plus adaptée vers midi ) :

"Ga"

Faut  comprendre !


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

wesh les zink 

c bon je vois ke sa delire bien, c cool sa 

n'empeche je pense ke si on acceptait un peu + le langage SMS sa ferait venir de nouveau forumeur ki se sente exclu a l'heure d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

Il y a partout des exclus, c'est la vie, va falloir que tu t'y fasses!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> (...) sa ferait venir de nouveau forumeur ki se sente exclu a l'heure d'aujourd'hui


i zon ka parlé korecteman


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> n'empeche je pense ke si on acceptait un peu + le langage SMS sa ferait venir de nouveau forumeur ki se sente exclu a l'heure d'aujourd'hui



Membres: 191 843 / Discussions: 272 456 / Messages: 3 483 502.

Vu les chiffres, jusqu'à présent MacG, avec ses contraintes, ne s'en sort pas trop mal.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

Psst.... t'es tout rouge !!!  :affraid:

Abus d'alcool et/ou de soleil ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2010)

On appelle ça la couperose. 



> Ces facteurs dépendent des patients qui ne sont pas tous également sensibles aux mêmes choses.
> 
> Les alcools, et très spécifiquement le vin rouge.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> On appelle ça la couperose.



On sent le connaisseur!


----------



## - B'n - (9 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> On sent le connaisseur!


En parlant de sentir&#8230;

100HO7 +LHO +L100 

&#8230;sans oublier le fameux :
ta 1 al'N d'8r


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

le sujet se développe
joéstar semble avoir eu une excellente idée !


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il y a partout des exclus, c'est la vie, va falloir que tu t'y fasses!


 
avec d raisonement pareil nos grand parent auraient jamais fait la revolution en 89


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Membres: 191 843 / Discussions: 272 456 / Messages: 3 483 502.
> 
> Vu les chiffres, jusqu'à présent MacG, avec ses contraintes, ne s'en sort pas trop mal.



Attention à la "languite boisienne administratoris"  Tu me diras c'est plus sélectif que le chikungunya.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> avec d raisonement pareil nos grand parent auraient jamais fait la revolution en 89



P'tain, faire un parallèle entre le tiers état et l'usage à contretemps du langage SMS, fallait y penser...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> P'tain, faire un parallèle entre le tiers état et l'usage à contretemps du langage SMS, fallait y penser...



Mais c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît ! :love:


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juillet 2010)

Mes grands parents sont nés dans les années 1920, alors pour faire la révolution en 1789 ils étaient un peu en retard


----------



## diablotok (9 Juillet 2010)

salut!!!

On est déjà un sur deux à ne pas savoir écrire sans faire trop de fautes (et moi le premier sûrement) alors si on n'écrit qu'en language sms, je ne donne plus beaucoup de temps à la langue française car c'est l'homme qui se transmet ça de génération en génération et à force on va transmettre du "language sms".

On dit que c'est plus pratique mais écrire normalement sur un clavier on peut pas dire que ça soit crevant non!!!

et puis le jour ou t'auras des gosses et que tu passeras pour un naz parce que t'arrive pas à leur corriger les dicter parce qu'elles ne seront pas en sms ça sera la classe.... ah... mais non!!! on a qu'a faire une pétition pour arrêter le français à l'école et de le remplacer pas ler "SMS" lol!!! et du coup en 1ère on aura le bac SMS lol!!!!!

PS : A2M1 me prend plus de temps a écrire que le mot normal


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> avec d raisonement pareil nos grand parent auraient jamais fait la revolution en 89



Oh tu sais... moi la révolution française, c'est pas que je tamponne le coquillard mais presque! Par contre, je suis plus sensible aux guerres de Kappel, à Arnold de Winkelried, aux batailles de Villmergen 

Allez, bonne recherche sur google, tu t'endormiras plus intelligent ce soir


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Mes grands parents sont nés dans les années 1920, alors pour faire la révolution en 1789 ils étaient un peu en retard



*QUELLE PERTINENCE !! PERSONNE L'AVAIT RELEVÉ AVANT EN PLUS !!!   *


----------



## schwebb (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> jamais fait la revolution en 89



Ce qui n'aurait peut-être pas été un mal. 

D'ailleurs.


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> *Il ya pas que des vieux mais :
> 
> Le SMS, c'est illisible.
> La langue Française n'est pas là pour faire beau.
> Le SMS n'est pas une évolution de la langue Française.*



Bah si... :sleep:


----------



## diablotok (9 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah si... :sleep:


 

Je dirai plutôt un régression de la langue française moi!!!! maintenant effectivement régresser c'est aussi évolué c'est le sens qui change c'est tout......


----------



## Aescleah (9 Juillet 2010)

On devrait même écrire nos bouquins en langage sms, tiens. Ca aurait de la gueule...


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> avec d raisonement pareil nos grand parent auraient jamais fait la revolution en 89



Mais là encore tu n'utilises pas toutes les possibilités du langage que tu prétends défendre ! 
(Méla enkor tu nutiliz po tte lé pocibiliT du langaje ke tu préten Dfendre!)


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

schwebb a dit:


> Ce qui n'aurait peut-être pas été un mal.
> 
> D'ailleurs.


 
tu di sa paske t 1 riche 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Mais là encore tu n'utilises pas toutes les possibilités du langage que tu prétends défendre !
> (Méla enkor tu nutiliz po tte lé pocibiliT du langaje ke tu préten Dfendre!)


 
je fè 1 f-or 6non grog il va me banir


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

Je suis étonné que ce fil chiendent (ou liseron, ou parelle) ait l'air de tourner au débat sur le langage SMS. Je pensais que la question était désormais tranchée, intégrée, digérée. En effet, il loin le temps où l'on voyait fleurir dans les signatures les slogans anti-SMS. Ces slogans ont disparu avec la confrontation qu'ils voulaient nommer. Le langage SMS a été largement spolié des forums, désormais confiné dans les sphères élitistes que sont les skyblogs, ou les réservoirs de vide de millions de pages facebook. D'accord, ça fait relativement gros, comme confinement. Mais toujours est-il que je trouve qu'on est de plus en plus peinard, avec ces conneries, à tel point que le langage SMS tend même à disparaître des SMS... en est-il de même chez vous ?

Et là, pétain de burdel de murde, on a le double pseudo d'un âne bâté qui ouvre ce fil pour s'occuper, se railler du bar, et nous, gentiment, on remet le couvert. On a l'air con, non ?


----------



## Fìx (9 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> En effet, il loin le temps où l'on voyait fleurir dans les signatures les slogans anti-SMS. Ces slogans ont disparu avec la confrontation qu'ils voulaient nommer.



Il reste encore quelques résistants, heureusement!


----------



## rizoto (9 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais toujours est-il que je trouve qu'on est de plus en plus peinard, avec ces conneries, à tel point que le langage SMS tend même à disparaître des SMS... en est-il de même chez vous ?



C'est juste que tu t'amokises !


----------



## jugnin (9 Juillet 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est juste que tu t'amokises !


_
Rien à voir, Monsieur ! _


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et là, pétain de budel de murde, on le double pseudo d'un âne bâté qui ouvre ce fil pour s'occuper, se railler du bar, et nous, gentiment, on remet le couvert. On a l'air con, non ?



Boarf c'est distrayant quoi, y a un clown on s'amuse, l'été au bar y se passe rien sinon, on est pas obligé de prendre tout au sérieux non plus :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> ... on est pas obligé de prendre tout au sérieux non plus :love:


Penche-toi...
Ziiiiiiiiiiiiip!
:love:
C'est pour de rire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------




Craquounette a dit:


> Psst.... t'es tout rouge !!!  :affraid:
> 
> Abus d'alcool et/ou de soleil ?


*PUTAIIIIIIIN!!!! IL EST ADMIN LE VIEUX CON!!!!
WHAAAAAAAA! J'AI BU DES COUPS À AIX EN PROVENCE AVEC UN ADMIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!
JE PEUX MOURIR TRANQUILLE, MAINTENANT!*


----------



## Amok (9 Juillet 2010)

Ah, c'était donc toi !

J'ai cru un temps qu'un nuage me suivait tout l'après midi et la soirée.

Heureusement, quelques "keuf keuf" caverneux au centre du nimbus m'ont vite rassuré : il ne s'agissait pas d'un phénomène météo étrange et magique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Heureusement, quelques "keuf keuf" caverneux au centre du nimbus m'ont vite rassuré : il ne s'agissait pas d'un phénomène météo étrange et magique.



Putain! Cette grosse salope de fée Métastase me colle donc au caleçon ?...


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

je me demande qui nous "promène" sous ce nom
il doit bien rigoler !


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> je me demande qui nous "promène" sous ce nom
> il doit bien rigoler !



Ça a déjà été dit


----------



## joéstare (9 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça a déjà été dit


 
t toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## schwebb (9 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> tu di sa paske t 1 riche



Un peu, oui.


----------



## Gronounours (9 Juillet 2010)

Craquounette a dit:


> Oh tu sais... moi la révolution française, c'est pas que je tamponne le coquillard mais presque! Par contre, je suis plus sensible aux guerres de Kappel, à Arnold de Winkelried, aux batailles de Villmergen
> 
> Allez, bonne recherche sur google, tu t'endormiras plus intelligent ce soir



Et 1515 ? 


On a fait le tour sinon ?


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Et 1515 ?
> 
> 
> On a fait le tour sinon ?



Je ne vois pas du tout de quoi vous voulez parler Monsieur!  

_D'habitude, c'est Amok qui nous fait son petit speetch sur 1515... Là, il doit plus être à l'époque de Richelieu  _


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2010)

1515 ? c'est toute sa jeunesse à LaMoque non ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Juillet 2010)

Personnellement, je n'ai encore jamais ni envoyé ni reçu de SMS.
Alors le langage SMS 
Mais bon, j'ai des excuses, je suis un vieux con


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai encore jamais ni envoyé ni reçu de SMS.


File moi ton N° par MP et je t'en enverrai des beaux...


----------



## tetris (10 Juillet 2010)

Ah le langage SMS... Ça me fait penser à une discussion que j'ai eue avec mes amis il y a peu (pour tout les vieux du forum, nous, les lycéens, avons beaucoup de temps à perdre pendant les *vacances*  ). 
Il y a deux écoles:
-ceux pour; ceux qui ont bouffé du Bled (pas assez pour moi surement...) et veulent se servir de leurs connaissances, ceux qui se vantent de maitriser (à peu près) cette si belle langue (qui fait toujours son petit effet en voyage linguistique  :love: ), les reacs, les vieux, ceux qui n'ont pas de portable  ...
-ceux contre; ceux qui ont toujours eu zéro en dictée, ceux qui ont des smartphones Nokia, bref les autres...
Néanmoins, les pro et les anti, après un débat pathétique, passionné et enflammé, d'une violence verbale extrême, se sont mis d'accord sur un point, lorsque l'on connait pas, peu ou mal son interlocuteur (le cas du forum), on fait un minimum d'effort! 

Ps: "tu di sa paske t 1 riche", t'as déjà parler à un royaliste juste comme ça?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Le pire étant les LOL, les MDR, les TKT, etc en vrai .


----------



## vieukh (10 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le pire étant les LOL, les MDR, les TKT, etc en vrai .



TKT


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2010)

té kun tokar


----------



## vieukh (10 Juillet 2010)

merci
mais on pourrait simplifier :
té kin tokar&#8230;


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> merci
> mais on pourrait simplifier :
> té kin tokar&#8230;



Encore plus simple

t k1 tokr


----------



## hogo (10 Juillet 2010)

Et non !!!, 

tkt veut dire chez nous, les jeunes,  "t'inquiètes" !
Il est souvent accompagné de TMTC "Toi même tu sais"

Tocard, c'est démodé, on dit "boloss'"


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2010)

C'est bien vous apprenez en même temps et ça va permettre de réduire le fossé d'incompréhension entre vous et les plus jeunes ! :rateau:

Enfin *GSPR* :loveg l'm b1 sui la).


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> g reçu 1 infraction pour avoir utilisé le langage SMS et je comprend pas pourquoi c interdit, c kan meme + rapide et j'imagine qu'il y a pas ke d vieux ici alors pourkoi ne pas accepter 7 évolution de la langue française ?


















J'viens juste de tomber sur ce topic... Merci pour la rigolade!


----------



## vieukh (10 Juillet 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Et non !!!,
> 
> tkt veut dire chez nous, les jeunes,  "t'inquiètes" !
> Il est souvent accompagné de TMTC "Toi même tu sais"
> ...



excellent !
on s'instruit sur ce topic.

j'ai bien aimé gspr, aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------




Luc G a dit:


> Personnellement, je n'ai encore jamais ni envoyé ni reçu de SMS.
> Alors le langage SMS&#8230;
> Mais bon, j'ai des excuses, je suis un vieux con



j'aurais dû "déposer" mon pseudo


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est bien vous apprenez en même temps et ça va permettre de réduire le fossé d'incompréhension entre vous et les plus jeunes ! :rateau:
> 
> Enfin *GSPR* :loveg l'm b1 sui la).



et *DTC* tu l'aimes aussi ?


----------



## Pouasson (10 Juillet 2010)

L'acronymie n'est pas du langage sms.


----------



## JPTK (10 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> et *DTC* tu l'aimes aussi ?



La version féminine surtout


----------



## Luc G (10 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> File moi ton N° par MP et je t'en enverrai des beaux...


Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas encore de portable et que sur mon fixe,  est-ce qu'on peut lire un SMS ? je n'en ai pas la moindre idée  

En plus des SMS en corse, ça doit être pire que tout !
Bon, ce soir je m'en vais aller écouter une peu de musique à la campagne, peut-être verrai-je à nouveau des sangliers comme la semaine denrière : les Fenouillèdes, c'est autant la brousse que la Corse !


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2010)

Luc G a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas encore de portable
> ()



On est au moins deux dans ce cas.


----------



## Cybry (10 Juillet 2010)

Le dernier fil de ce genre ça commençait par 'jeune fanatique ' à toutes les lignes, t'entends? 

<pointe du doigt joéstar>

Sors de ce corps Roi Henook ! 


Allez, pour le plaisir :


> Salutations à toutes les prisons, tous les incarcérés, tous mes drogués,  tous mes cokés, tous mes consommateurs, mes voyous, mes lascars.


Y'en a qui se reconnaîtront....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

Représente la famili 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> si c 1 evolution l'autre jour a la radio un grand ecrivain l'a dit



C'est peut-être une évolution, mais certainement pas du français ! cette graphie (parce que ça n'est pas un langage non plus) se justifie pour un téléphone, par le clavier très limité de cet ustensile, et la longueur assez limitée aussi du texte autorisé dans un SMS, mais sur un ordinateur, tu as un clavier complet, et sur un forum francophone, tu as des gens qui ne lisent que le français, et beaucoup d'autres qui perdent un temps fou à tenter de déchiffrer cette horreur, c'est pour ça qu'ici, on demande à tous d'utiliser le langage commun à tous les membres,  celui qui est le seul que tous ici écrivent (avec plus ou moins de bonheur ) et lisent : le français ! 

Poster dans un forum dans une langue ou un patois (encore que traiter le SMS de patois soit à mon avis faire injure &#8230; aux patois ) ou un idiome que seuls certains membres déchiffrent, ça ne démontre qu'une chose : le posteur s'est trompé de forum, et si c'est en SMS qu'il poste, je suis certain qu'en cherchant bien il trouvera un forum de wech wech ou d'ados en mal d'identité qui lui conviendra mieux :hein: :sleep:

  :style:


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2010)

A quand un telephone avec les symboles phonetiques sur le clavier?


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## vieukh (13 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> A quand un telephone avec les symboles phonetiques sur le clavier?



à suggérer à steve 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h46 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> On est au moins deux dans ce cas.



trois !


----------



## Montmorency (15 Juillet 2010)

Sujet bien rigolo. Pour continuer dans cette veine, voici, pour les plus rétifs d'entre nous, THE traducteur SMS/Français. Je sais que vous avez tous attendu, pendant des années, vieux et moins vieux, de comprendre "c k diZ lé gen dan lé SMS".
Sans plus attendre, le voici : http://www.traducteur-sms.com/

édit : je viens de relire la première page du topic et le traducteur était déjà mentionné... oups... boulette... dsl


----------



## vieukh (15 Juillet 2010)

Montmorency a dit:


> Sujet bien rigolo. Pour continuer dans cette veine, voici, pour les plus rétifs d'entre nous, THE traducteur SMS/Français. Je sais que vous avez tous attendu, pendant des années, vieux et moins vieux, de comprendre "c k diZ lé gen dan lé SMS".
> Sans plus attendre, le voici : http://www.traducteur-sms.com/



magnifique !
le traducteur que beaucoup d'entre-nous attendaient.
un premier pas vers la compréhension ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> magnifique !
> le traducteur que beaucoup d'entre-nous attendaient.
> un premier pas vers la compréhension ?



Quelle compréhension ?  Il faut voir les choses en face. Nous devons ces subtilités de langage (rien que le mot amuse) à nos chers opérateurs téléphoniques qui proposent l'appel téléphonique à un prix exhorbitant mais aussi à la fainéantise de l'abruti moyen. Je mets à part les personnes ayant de réelles difficultés d'écriture et qui, elles, font de réels efforts pour écrire correctement. Nous en avons quelques exemples ici :love:


----------



## joéstare (15 Juillet 2010)

au debut les grapheurs etait considéré comme des delincants et maintenant leur graphe sont exposé dans les musés sa sera pareille pour les SMS vous verrez


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> au d*e*but les grapheurs *etait* considér*é* comme des d*e*lincants et maintenant leur graphe sont expos*é* dans les musés *s*a sera pareille pour les SMS vous verrez



Toujours est-il que depuis 1635 l'accumulation de fautes d'orthographe n'est toujours pas primée par l'Académie française...


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2010)

Tu en as oublié (au moins ?) quatre


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> au debut les grapheurs etait considéré comme des delincants et maintenant leur graphe sont exposé dans les musés sa sera pareille pour les SMS vous verrez


Tu remets dix balles dans la machine avec ton analogie vaseuse ?!


----------



## Fìx (15 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu en as oublié (au moins ?) quatre



Peu importe.... C'est si vrai et si profond c'qu'il dit qu'on peut pas lui en vouloir pour ça!:love::love:


Note : placer cette phrase anthologique dans le sujet des répliques. 

Note 2 (sérieuse elle... :mouais: ) : peut-ouvrir un fil : "recueil des plus belles perles de MacGé"


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Note 2 (sérieuse elle... :mouais: ) : peut-ouvrir un fil : "recueil des plus belles perles de MacGé"



Un truc dans ce genre là


----------



## Fìx (15 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Un truc dans ce genre là



Tsssss.... tout a été fait t'façon!  ...Z'êtes rigolos les anciens à demander un effort de la part des nouveaux.... 

On a compris pourquoi vous vous rabattez sur nous.... z'avez tout fait!


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai qu'il y a de beaux fils oubliés...

Et de beaux fils dévoyés aussi (je pense entre autres aux user's de la nuit qui est devenu un clone de 'kelle musik écoutez vous' pour insomniaques)


----------



## TiteLine (15 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Toujours est-il que depuis 1635 l'accumulation de fautes d'orthographe n'est toujours pas primée par l'Académie française...



Fé enkor un F or. Je kroa voar 5 fote d'ortaugraffe 


(((C'est quand même plus facile de s'exprimer normalement :rateau: )))


----------



## drs (15 Juillet 2010)

mais quoi? y sont en vacances les modos? 7 pages! J'ai vu des fils fermés pour moins que ça 

Pour donner ma pierre à l'édifice, je suis désolé...étant jeune, j'étais un crack en français, je connaissais toutes les règles de grammaire, conjugaison...10/10 à chaque dictée, jamais une faute...

Mais aujourd'hui...avec les ordis, les sms (car il est évidemment plus simple de "manger" les mots sur un mobile) et toutes les fautes entendus ça et là, notamment à la radio et à la télé, je suis devenu nul...

Et pourtant, le sms, je n'arrive pas à m'y faire, je ne peux pas m'empecher d'écrire les mots...

Je ne suis pas un anti sms, mais je dois dire que les forums sont quand même bien plus agréables à lire en francais (car sms n'est pas francais, désolé de te dire joéstarrrr que tu crois des aneries, mais c'est juste une transposition phonétique de ce que tu entends!).

Mais quand meme....7 pages...


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

Montmorency a dit:


> Sujet bien rigolo. Pour continuer dans cette veine, voici, pour les plus rétifs d'entre nous, THE traducteur SMS/Français. Je sais que vous avez tous attendu, pendant des années, vieux et moins vieux, de comprendre "c k diZ lé gen dan lé SMS".
> Sans plus attendre, le voici : http://www.traducteur-sms.com/
> 
> édit : je viens de relire la première page du topic et le traducteur était déjà mentionné... oups... boulette... dsl



j'avais oublié de demander;
où peut-on  télécharger ce traducteur ?
doit-on le  placer dans le dossier "utilitaires" ?


----------



## 'chon (16 Juillet 2010)

*"pourkoi on peut pas  utiliser le langage SMS ?"


*Bijou Bijou


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

drs a dit:


> Pour donner ma pierre à l'édifice, je suis désolé...étant jeune, j'étais un crack en français, je connaissais toutes les règles de grammaire, conjugaison...10/10 à chaque dictée, jamais une faute...


 
c facile d'avoir 10 moi les dictés c'etait sur 20 la c plus dur


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> c facile d'avoir 10 moi les dictés c'etait sur 20 la c plus dur



Et une perle de plus.... UNE! :love:


Y'a pas à dire, t'es une vraie « Stare » :love: :love:


----------



## Agrippa II (16 Juillet 2010)

Ce sujet est tout-à-fait intéressant. Le langage SMS (peut-on parler de langage ?) est une plaie ! J'ai constaté cette année que beaucoup de mes élèves (de la Sixième à la Troisième) n'étaient plus capable d'écrire une phrase correcte, même la plus simple du monde (sujet-verbe-complément). Ce langage, ou plutôt cet idiome, ne rend pas service aux plus jeunes. Une bonne syntaxe, une bonne orthographe aident dans la vie de tous les jours. Bien sûr, le fait d'enseigner, d'être en doctorat en Histoire Antique, me rend probablement plus sensible à ces questions, mais quand nous voyons que nos aïeux (sans remonter à la Révolution de 1789....Celle-là je n'y avais pas songé. Au fait vous croyez que Saint-Just écrivait ses discours en SMS ?) devaient avoir une connaissance orthographique correcte pour présenter le Certificat d'Etude Primaire, je me demande si aujourd'hui beaucoup, parmi nos collégiens et nos futurs bacheliers, obtiendraient ce diplôme......

Pour en revenir au thème initial de ce sujet, le langage SMS est très difficile à lire (et dieu sait que j'ai l'habitude des langues anciennes, mais là c'est catastrophique, je dois souvent lire à haute voix pour comprendre:rose. 
Je dois-être un vieux con (je l'assume), mais mes SMS je les écris de façon complète, comme un vrai courrier  Bon ok c'est moins rapide, mais c'est quand même plus beau 

Nicolas


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2010)

> -ceux contre; ceux qui ont toujours eu zéro en dictée, ceux qui ont des smartphones Nokia, bref les autres


. Ce sont les mêmes ??


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Je dois-être un vieux con (je l'assume), mais mes SMS je les écris de façon complète, comme un vrai courrier  Bon ok c'est moins rapide, mais c'est quand même plus beau
> 
> Nicolas




Bah moi aussi, depuis que je suis en SMS illimité seulement par contre. Parce que pour faire tenir ton message dans un seul SMS, fallait bien réduire et là tu vois l'utilité du langage sms.

Mais comme le résumait très bien Tibomong4, un truc qu'on prend pas suffisamment en compte, c'est aussi justement le tarif exorbitant et la limitation de caractères imposée par les opérateurs, ça a grandement influencé l'implantation de cette forme d'écriture.

Encore un nivellement par le bas directement issu des grandes entreprises pompes à fric ? Ça serait pas le 1er exemple.


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2010)

> Et non !!!,   tkt veut dire chez nous, les jeunes, "t'inquiètes" ! Il est souvent accompagné de TMTC "Toi même tu sais"  Tocard, c'est démodé, on dit "boloss'"


 Je ne pense pas que : toi et ta bande de potes = les jeunes.  Ici on a des jeunes qui ne parle pas comme ça ... Et j'en connais pas mal d'autres.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------

Oui je sais : j'ai fait une faute d'orthographe...


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Ce sujet est tout-à-fait intéressant. Le langage SMS (peut-on parler de langage ?) est une plaie ! J'ai constaté cette année que beaucoup de mes élèves (de la Sixième à la Troisième) n'étaient plus capable d'écrire une phrase correcte, même la plus simple du monde (sujet-verbe-complément). Ce langage, ou plutôt cet idiome, ne rend pas service aux plus jeunes. Une bonne syntaxe, une bonne orthographe aident dans la vie de tous les jours. Bien sûr, le fait d'enseigner, d'être en doctorat en Histoire Antique, me rend probablement plus sensible à ces questions, mais quand nous voyons que nos aïeux (sans remonter à la Révolution de 1789....Celle-là je n'y avais pas songé. Au fait vous croyez que Saint-Just écrivait ses discours en SMS ?) devaient avoir une connaissance orthographique correcte pour présenter le Certificat d'Etude Primaire, je me demande si aujourd'hui beaucoup, parmi nos collégiens et nos futurs bacheliers, obtiendraient ce diplôme......
> 
> Pour en revenir au thème initial de ce sujet, le langage SMS est très difficile à lire (et dieu sait que j'ai l'habitude des langues anciennes, mais là c'est catastrophique, je dois souvent lire à haute voix pour comprendre:rose.
> Je dois-être un vieux con (je l'assume), mais mes SMS je les écris de façon complète, comme un vrai courrier  Bon ok c'est moins rapide, mais c'est quand même plus beau
> ...


 


cert1 antropologue etudie le SMS comme si c'etait 1 langue etrangere 

moi je dis : le SMS c bien utile, dailleur meme le president nicolas sarkozy l'utilise pour gagner du tant
aprè oui bien sur un ecriv1 va pa ecrire un livre en sms sauf si c pour incité les jeune a la lecture dan ce k dakor


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah moi aussi, depuis que je suis en SMS illimité seulement par contre. Parce que pour faire tenir ton message dans un seul SMS, fallait bien réduire et là tu vois l'utilité du langage sms.
> 
> Mais comme le résumait très bien Tibomong4, un truc qu'on prend pas suffisamment en compte, c'est aussi justement le tarif exorbitant et la limitation de caractères imposée par les opérateurs, ça a grandement influencé l'implantation de cette forme d'écriture.
> 
> Encore un nivellement par le bas directement issu des grandes entreprises pompes à fric ? Ça serait pas le 1er exemple.


 
Je te paie la différence de caractères, si c'est que ça...


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je te paie la différence de caractères, si c'est que ça...



:mouais:

Tu sais y a des gens qui vivent avec 500  par mois hein 
Mais moi j'écris mes mots en entier la plupart du temps et la question n'est pas là, le problème des SMS c'est quand il devient le langage unique, sinon c'est juste un outil bien pratique


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Tu sais y a des gens qui vivent avec 500  par mois hein
> Mais moi j'écris mes mots en entier la plupart du temps et la question n'est pas là, le problème des SMS c'est quand il devient le langage unique, sinon c'est juste un outil bien pratique


Rapport ? 

Je suis un d'jeunz, mais j'écris pas le langage SMS.


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> cert1 antropologue etudie le SMS comme si c'etait 1 langue etrangere
> 
> moi je dis : le SMS c bien utile, dailleur meme le president nicolas sarkozy l'utilise pour gagner du tant
> aprè oui bien sur un ecriv1 va pa ecrire un livre en sms sauf si c pour incité les jeune a la lecture dan ce k dakor




Pi kan yora la 3ème guère mondialle, sa brouyera lé pist de ce ki veule nou pisté. Il a p-e mm été 1venté pr sa!


----------



## Agrippa II (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> cert1 antropologue etudie le SMS comme si c'etait 1 langue etrangere
> 
> moi je dis : le SMS c bien utile, dailleur meme le president nicolas sarkozy l'utilise pour gagner du tant
> aprè oui bien sur un ecriv1 va pa ecrire un livre en sms sauf si c pour incité les jeune a la lecture dan ce k dakor



L'anthropologue étudie une civilisation, un peuple dans sa globalité (langage certes, mais religion, comportements sociaux, hiérarchie sociale......), tu veux peut-être parler de linguiste ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Rapport ?
> 
> Je suis un d'jeunz, mais j'écris pas le langage SMS.




Bah réfléchis 2 sec, un forfait 120 texto ça vaut tant, donc si tu veux en avoir assez pour le mois, tu réduis tes longs messages à un seul texto, donc tu écris tout en abrégé très souvent sinon ça te bouffe 1, 2, 3, voir 4 sms d'un coup. Capito ? 
HAL me proposait de me payer les textos manquant, je faisais juste remarquer que tout le monde n'avait pas forcément les moyens de le faire. Bref... après on va rentrer dans le nauséabond dialogue qui consiste à dire "si t'as pas d'argent t'envoie pas de sms" et après je vais m'énerver tout rouge donc laissons tomber


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pi kan yora la 3ème guère mondialle, sa brouyera lé pist de ce ki veule nou pisté. Il a p-e mm été 1venté pr sa!


 
Qui sait... joéstare sera peut-être bien le Alan Turing des temps modernes


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah réfléchis 2 sec, un forfait 120 texto ça vaut tant, donc si tu veux en avoir assez pour le mois, tu réduis tes longs messages à un seul texto, donc tu écris tout en abrégé très souvent sinon ça te bouffe 1, 2, 3, voir 4 sms d'un coup. Capito ?



Franchement je ne peux qu'approuver! 

J'en ai toujours fait autant (surtout qu'avant j'en avais le droit qu'à 30!  )


Mais, idem, depuis l'illimité, j'ai retrouvé mon bon vieux Français... :love: 

D'autant que le mode T9, que j'utilise en permanence, ne comprend que lui et pas du tout, ou presque, cet horrible langage SMS!


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Franchement je ne peux qu'approuver!
> 
> J'en ai toujours fait autant (surtout qu'avant j'en avais le droit qu'à 30!  )
> 
> ...



Tiens à propos du T9, je sais pas si ça dépend des téléphones, probablement, mais je dois bien lui apprendre un mot par jour, c'est insupportable, même des mots bateaux... et faut pas être trop littéraire sinon là c'est vraiment mort.

Un exemple que j'adore, je sais plus quel était le mot que j'écrivais, mais il me sort RENARDIÈRE !!  Mais oui bien sûr !! C'est évident ! C'est ça que je voulais !! Ils le choppent où leur dico sérieux ??? Je savais même pas que ça existait une renardière moi... ou alors c'était un téléphone de chasseur j'ai pas fait gaffe :love:


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2010)

En même temps quasi tous mes djeunz ont des forfaits SMS illimités (les autres payant pour les forfaits djeunz histoire que les opérateurs soient sûrs de les avoir bien lobotomisés avant qu'ils ne commencent à réfléchir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

J'ai voulu dire "les djeunz" j'ai rippé (iPhone)


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

Pire!  Y'a ça qu'est à mourir de rire... (re  ) mais aussi un truc génial que j'ai découvert avec mon dernier Samsung (le player 5)... Ce téléphone ne connait pas les accents circonflexes et donc, du coup, tous les mots en possédant un...  Par conséquent, il a fallut que je lui apprenne le verbe "être" (etre du coup) et plein de mot ayant ce défaut  : "tôt" ; "plutôt" ; "bientôt" etc etc... [Tellement peu courant en même temps!  {ah bah tiens, l'adjectif "même" aussi tiens! :rateau: }]


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps quasi tous mes djeunz ont des forfaits SMS illimités



Maintenant oui mais c'est pas si vieux les forfaits genre illymitic machin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------




Fix78 a dit:


> Pire!  Y'a ça qu'est à mourir de rire... (re  ) mais aussi un truc génial que j'ai découvert avec mon dernier Samsung (le player 5)... Ce téléphone ne connait pas les accents circonflexes et donc, du coup, tous les mots en possédant un...  Par conséquent, il a fallut que je lui apprenne le verbe "être" (etre du coup) et plein de mot ayant ce défaut  : "tôt" ; "plutôt" ; "bientôt" etc etc... [Tellement peu courant en même temps!  {ah bah tiens, l'adjectif "même" aussi tiens! :rateau: }]



Ah ouai pas mal !
Devait y avoir une bonne intention au départ derrière peut-être ? Une bonne intention d'ingénieur informaticien  :

_- Les accents circonflexes font passer les messages en UNICODE et donc limite le message à seulement 64 caractères au lieu de 128 !! Supprimez vite tous les mots avec un accent circonflesque !!
- Vous êtes sûr monsieur l'ingénieur ??
- Oui !! Exécution !!
- Y a quand même le verbe être !!
- On s'en fout on sait même pas ce que c'est !!!_


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pire!  Y'a ça qu'est à mourir de rire... (re  ) mais aussi un truc génial que j'ai découvert avec mon dernier Samsung (le player 5)... Ce téléphone ne connait pas les accents circonflexes et donc, du coup, tous les mots en possédant un...  Par conséquent, il a fallut que je lui apprenne le verbe "être" (etre du coup) et plein de mot ayant ce défaut  : "tôt" ; "plutôt" ; "bientôt" etc etc... [Tellement peu courant en même temps!  {ah bah tiens, l'adjectif "même" aussi tiens! :rateau: }]





JPTK a dit:


> Ah ouai pas mal !
> Devait y avoir une bonne intention au départ derrière peut-être ? Une bonne intention d'ingénieur informaticien  :
> 
> _- Les accents circonflexes font passer les messages en UNICODE et donc limite le message à seulement 64 caractères au lieu de 128 !! Supprimez vite tous les mots avec un accent circonflesque !!
> ...


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Tiens je la connais pas celle-là :rose:


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah réfléchis 2 sec, un forfait 120 texto ça vaut tant, donc si tu veux en avoir assez pour le mois, tu réduis tes longs messages à un seul texto, donc tu écris tout en abrégé très souvent sinon ça te bouffe 1, 2, 3, voir 4 sms d'un coup. Capito ?
> HAL me proposait de me payer les textos manquant, je faisais juste remarquer que tout le monde n'avait pas forcément les moyens de le faire. Bref... après on va rentrer dans le nauséabond dialogue qui consiste à dire "si t'as pas d'argent t'envoie pas de sms" et après je vais m'énerver tout rouge donc laissons tomber


Okay.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2010)

Bizarre, d'après le titre, j'avais cru comprendre que le sujet, c'était "pourkoi on peut pas utiliser le langage SMS dans les forums ?"


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Ouai on dévie, bientôt le point godwin...


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

Verifie, si on y est bientôt.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai on dévie, bientôt le point godwin...



Nan nan nan ... Pour y arriver il faudrait que je parle du Pape ou du 3e Reich, c'est une règle.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan ... Pour y arriver il faudrait que je parle du Pape ou du 3e Reich, c'est une règle.



Le pape, non (moi je m'en tape complet)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le pape, non (moi je m'en tape complet)



Alors qu'est-ce que t'en a à foutre, du point godwin ? c'est le point godloose qui devrait t'intéresser !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors qu'est-ce que t'en a à foutre, du point godwin ? c'est le point godloose qui devrait t'intéresser !


Mais Godwin se rapproche plus du 3 eme Reich (cité par PATOCHMAN) 




_Selon Wikipedia._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Mais Godwin se rapproche plus du 3 eme Reich (cité par PATOCHMAN)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoique ce bon Benoît et le 3e Reich...


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quoique ce bon Benoît et le 3e Reich...


Ben, l'Pape il est Allemand, et ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ben, l'Pape il est Allemand, et ?



Rien... Il a juste fait partie des Hitler Jungen quand il était petit...


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien... Il a juste fait partie des Hitler Jungen quand il était petit...


Ah, comme beaucoup d'autres quoi. :/

Et maintenant il est Pape.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2010)

Voilà, on y est presque mon bon Patoch'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah, comme beaucoup d'autres quoi. :/
> 
> Et maintenant il est Pape.



Sauf que quand tu commences à cumuler catholicisme et national socialisme très tôt, je suis enclin à penser que ça te laisse des traces de formatage douteux...


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Nan le point Godwin ça suffit pas d'en parler, faut prendre à parti quelqu'un et insinuer ou dire carrément qu'il est peut-être un peu nazi sur les bords pour penser comme ça


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan le point Godwin ça suffit pas d'en parler, faut prendre à parti quelqu'un et insinuer ou dire carrément qu'il est peut-être un peu nazi sur les bords pour penser comme ça



Bon, alors je veux bien endosser le rôle... Je suis le seul ici à fantasmer sur des blondes à couettes hypermamaires en uniforme SS ... :style:


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sauf que quand tu commences à cumuler catholicisme et national socialisme très tôt, je suis enclin à penser que ça te laisse des traces de formatage douteux...


c'est sur qu'il doit toujours être marqué par ce qu'il a vécu etant jeune, m'enfin ils ont tous été (formatés, oui)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> ... m'enfin ils ont tous été (formatés, oui)



Comme moi... Mais c'est la faute à Russ Meyer !


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...des blondes à couettes hypermamaires en uniforme SS ... :style:



Ben ça doit pas courir le maquis, ça.... :rose:


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

au secours joéstare
ça dérive !


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

*ARRETER DE FLOODER MON TOPIC OU SINON SA VA CHIER*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------




Agrippa II a dit:


> L'anthropologue étudie une civilisation, un peuple dans sa globalité (langage certes, mais religion, comportements sociaux, hiérarchie sociale......), tu veux peut-être parler de linguiste ?


 
tu ma mi le doute 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




vieukh a dit:


> au secours joéstare
> ça dérive !


 
g enlevé le petit capuchon du bouton rouge si sa continu j'apuille dessu


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> *ARRETER DE FLOODER MON TOPIC OU SINON SA VA CHIER*
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu nous (enfin moi déja) fait chier.


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tu nous (enfin moi déja) fait chier.


 
é ben va ailleur que la c pas compliqué


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, alors je veux bien endosser le rôle... Je suis le seul ici à fantasmer sur des blondes à couettes hypermamaires en uniforme SS ... :style:



Ça doit être rare en Corse c'est sûr et oui en effet je passe mon tour


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> g enlevé le petit capuchon du bouton rouge si sa continu j'apuille dessu



Oh ouiiiiiiiiii! Fais-leeeeeeeeeu ! :love:
Mais où est ce que j'ai bien pu mettre ce foutu cockring à croix gammée ?!!?...


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> é ben va ailleur que la c pas compliqué




C'est à toi de partir. 

Dis joéstare, clique voir sur la signature de  PATOCH.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> *ARRETER DE FLOODER MON TOPIC OU SINON SA VA CHIER*



T'as payé les royalties à Patoch' pour réutiliser sa charte typo ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------




joéstare a dit:


> é ben va ailleur que la c pas compliqué





iMacounet a dit:


> C'est à toi de partir.



Dites les clowns, c'est du niveau _maternelle sup_ vos échanges...


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est à toi de partir.
> 
> Dis joéstare, clique voir sur la signature de PATOCH.


 
non c pas a moi 2 partir c mon topic 

sa 100 le piege alor j'esite :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as payé les royalties à Patoch' pour réutiliser sa charte typo ?



Pff ça vient de moi historiquement parlant et je l'ai piqué à Banafouf alors hein


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Dites les clowns, c'est du niveau _maternelle sup_ vos échanges...


 
c lui ka commencé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Pff ça vient de moi historiquement parlant et je l'ai piqué à Banafouf alors hein



*MENSOOOOONGE !!!
SALE CHIEN POUILLEUX !!!*


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MENSOOOOONGE !!!
> SALE CHIEN POUILLEUX !!!*



Arrête j'écrivais déjà comme ça que toi tu osais même pas utiliser la couleur rouge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

*BON, SINON ON EN REVIENT À GODWIN, LES GUIGNOLES ?... J'AI LE COCKRING QU'A GLISSÉ...*


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Ouai mais moi je sais pas quoi dire je maîtrise pas bien le sujet SS/Cockring/toussa toussa :rose:

Russ Meyer ok mais sinon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ouai mais moi je sais pas quoi dire je maîtrise pas bien le sujet SS/Cockring/toussa toussa :rose:



*MET-TOI À QUATRE PATTES, SCHWEINE !!!
SCHNELL !!!*


----------



## duracel (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *BON, SINON ON EN REVIENT À GODWIN, LES GUIGNOLES ?... J'AI LE COCKRING QU'A GLISSÉ...*


 
Pour atteindre ledit point, il suffit d'insérer des petits caractères anguleux noirs dans ta typograhpie.

Non?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MET-TOI À QUATRE PATTES, SCHWEINE !!!
> SCHNELL !!!*



Mais ni toi ni moi sommes blondes fortement lochées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais ni toi ni moi sommes blondes fortement lochées



Faute de grives...


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Nan désolé je peux pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan désolé je peux pas



Schkliiiiiiiing! Bling bling bling bling...


Ach !!! Putain d'anneau...


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> non c pas a moi 2 partir c mon topic
> 
> sa 100 le piege alor j'esite :mouais:


 
C'est un simple piège à con, tu devrais pourtant pas hésiter...


----------



## inkclub (16 Juillet 2010)

Envoyé par *PATOCHMAN* 

 
_Bon, alors je veux bien endosser le rôle... Je suis le seul ici à fantasmer sur des blondes à couettes hypermamaires en uniforme SS ... :style:_




JPTK a dit:


> Ça doit être rare en Corse c'est sûr et oui en effet je passe mon tour




Pas tant que cela, ce sont les survivantes de la brigade ss et de la 90e panzerdivision qui ont préféré prendre le maquis en 43, après la libération de la corse. Plus toutes jeunes. :love:

http://www.cheminsdememoire.gouv.fr/page/affichepage.php?idLang=fr&idPage=2559

@+


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Plus toutes jeunes. :love:



Ah nan pas des vieilles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Pas tant que cela, ce sont les survivantes de la brigade ss et de la 90e panzerdivision qui ont préféré prendre le maquis en 43, après la libération de la corse. Plus toutes jeunes. :love:
> 
> http://www.cheminsdememoire.gouv.fr/page/affichepage.php?idLang=fr&idPage=2559
> 
> @+


Intéressant article... C'est ce que m'avait raconté Pépé, qui avait débarqué du Maroc pour revenir libérér son Île


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Intéressant article... C'est ce que m'avait raconté Pépé, qui avait débarqué du Maroc pour revenir libérér son Île





> un ordre d'insurrection est lancé aux résistants. Il est signé par le comité départemental du Front national, mouvement de résistance *initié par les communistes* en 1941.



A noter que "le front national" initié par les communistes, ça va plaire à Jean Marie L.P., ça


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A noter que "le front national" initié par les communistes, ça va plaire à Jean Marie L.P., ça



 d'autant plus que la marine nationale a participé


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2010)

> Bon, alors je veux bien endosser le rôle... Je suis le seul ici à fantasmer sur des blondes à couettes hypermamaires en uniforme SS


 T'as pas les mêmes avec un uniforme soviétique ??


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> T'as pas les mêmes avec un uniforme soviétique ??


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> des blondes à couettes hypermamaires


 
Mon Doc, mais qu'est-ce donc qu'une couette hypermamaire ?
Un lifting très exagéré, peut-être...


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

bravo !

les mêmes en "marines" ?


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

*A
R
R
E
T
E
R*

:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bravo !
> 
> les mêmes en "marines" ?


 
Elles sont déjà en Marine, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> *A
> R
> R
> E
> ...



*J
E

V
O
U
S

D
E
M
A
N
D
E

D
E

V
O
U
S

A
R
R
E
T
E
R*


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Elles sont déjà en Marine, non ?




mais pas en :
US marines !
il doit bien exister des hommes que cela fait fantasmer
ne serait ce que les talibans.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> *A
> R
> R
> E
> ...



Avec un "Z" c'est mieux.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Avec un "Z" c'est mieux.



Si ça se trouve il le fait exprès ???


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

oh ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

Dingue non ?


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Dingue non ?



assez.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

C'est hyper lolant quand même.


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

C'est surtout assez rasant de voir débarquer toujours le même "style" de doubles-pseudos...


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est surtout assez rasant de voir débarquer toujours le même "style" de doubles-pseudos...



double pseudo ? 
on peut ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> double pseudo ?
> on peut ?


Vaz'y, fait l'innocent...


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Vaz'y, fait l'innocent...



moa ? 
si jekrivé sms
j'meu trahiré toutsuit'

c'est pas moi, m'sieu !

p.s.
joéstare, help !
dis lui


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

Et si joéstare et vieukh le poète etaient la même personne ?


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et si joéstare et vieukh le poète etaient la même personne ?



'tin avec toi, la clique est au complet!  ... Quel percpicacité!


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> moa ?
> si jekrivé sms
> j'meu trahiré toutsuit'
> 
> ...





iMacounet a dit:


> Et si joéstare et vieukh le poète etaient la même personne ?


Je n'ai pas dit que c'était la même personne... :sleep:
Y'a juste des "comportements" qui commencent à me... fatiguer...


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

cépavrè
vouvou et' doné l'mo !

joéstar'
oscour !


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

aré-t la parano


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

Bon...
Chapi et Chapo, vous ne voulez pas aller prendre votre goûter ?!...


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Chapi et Chapo, vous ne voulez pas aller prendre votre goûter ?!...


 
bone i-d


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2010)

Il a vécu sa vie sur MacGe, on peut passer à la suite de sa signature ?


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et si joéstare et vieukh le poète etaient la même personne ?



bonsoir

pourquoi le poète ?


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

Va savoir, en tout cas, d'accord avec les règles du forum sur l'usage (ou l'interdiction ?) du langage SMS.

Le Forum a des règles, et s'il en a c'est parce qu'elles doivent être respectées. 

SMS user: "Kes tu rakont fo accep-t le sms"

Et puis quoi encore ? Il y a un article de la Constitution ou une loi qui te plaît pas, alors on la zappe ? Tu as parfaitement raison: je propose de rendre le meurtre légal. Mais après faut pas s''étonner si cela devient un véritable chaos. 

Jusqu'à une certaine période, on autorisait aux fumeurs de fumer (logique ;-)) dans les restaurants, maintenant non. Tu vas pas lever une révolution juste parce que la loi change, et qu'on cherche à protéger la santé de la populace ?

En parlant de révolution, Joéstare, tu disais que nos "papis" n'auraient jamais fait LA Révolution en 1789 avec de tels propos, mais tu oublies une chose, la monarchie française ne privilégiait qu'une partie de la population française. Ils se sont révoltés pour que notre pays puisse "évoluer". Relis tes cours d'Histoire.

On repasse maintenant dans le cadre de l'évolution: "Un grand écrivain français a dit que le langage sms étaient une évolution de la langue française". C'est toujours pour toi Joéstare. Parce qu'une personne sur soixante millions dit cela, alors il faut l'écouter et le croire ?

Donc si le Président déclare à la télévision qu'il fait se jeter par la fenêtre pour se sentir léger, tu sauteras pour autant ? Et ne dis pas que ce n'est pas la même chose: parce que C'EST la même chose. Quand on entend quelque chose, il faut voir les deux partis de cette chose: a-t-il raison ou non ?

Si je pouvais faire passer le meurtre dans la légalité, je commencerais ma carrière de serial killer spécial con, mais si (encore et toujours) c'était le cas, il ne resterait plus que 10% de la population.

Donc, une loi ou une règle existe, il faut donc la respecter, même si cela nous contraint: elles sont faites à la base pour le bien du plus grand nombre.


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

si on peu pu rigolé
otan rgarder la ferm


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

Non, je donnais une explication rationnelle de la raison de cette règle et de l'existence de celle-ci.

On peut continuer de faire les "cons" sur ce joli forum que nous a créé Joéstare !!!


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

kignon a dit:


> Non, je donnais une explication rationnelle de la raison de cette règle et de l'existence de celle-ci.
> 
> On peut continuer de faire les "cons" sur ce joli forum que nous a créé Joéstare !!!



bonsoir

c'est ce qui m'a plu, sur ce forum.
des gens sérieux, compétents, serviables
et une franche déconnade !

"seuls les sots pensent que plaisanter c'est ne pas être sérieux"
paul valéry (je crois)


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> c'est ce qui m'a plu, sur ce forum.



Et mer**!!..... il s'y plaiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Et mer**!!..... il s'y plaiiiiiiiiiiit!


Ouais...
J'adore les gens qui ne renseignent pas leur profil et qui ne postent pratiquement qu'au bar ou pour "polluer" pvpbp...
Et qui posent 15000 questions prétendument "nunuches" dans "à propos de MacG"...


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

là, mon cher, vous vous trompez.
toutes les questions que j'ai posées étaient parfaitement sincères.
j'ai tout à apprendre des forums et de leurs "rituels".
et je comptais sur leurs membres pour comprendre.
certains ont eu la gentillesse de m'y aider.
d'autres, non.
ne voyez là aucune attaque personnelle.
vous ne m'êtes, aucunement, antipathique.


----------



## da capo (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> bone i-d





joéstare a dit:


> je suis obligé sinon le chef il me bani



Mémoire un peu courte ?


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> c'est ce qui m'a plu, sur ce forum.
> des gens sérieux, compétents, serviables
> ...



Je ne suis pas sérieux contrairement à ce que tu dis: si je suis sérieux à 17ans, qu'est-ce que je serais à 34ans ?

Serviable et compétent, cela reste à voir aussi, j'ai mes petits excès de colère aussi.

;-)


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

kignon a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sérieux contrairement à ce que tu dis: si je suis sérieux à 17ans, qu'est-ce que je serais à 34ans ?
> 
> Serviable et compétent, cela reste à voir aussi, j'ai mes petits excès de colère aussi.
> 
> ;-)



bonsoir

pardon, je ne parlais pas particulièrement de vous/toi (je ne sais jamais !)
sérieux
je ne le suis pas trop à mon âge.
cela dit, il n'est nullement impossible de rester soi-même.
quand aux "excès de colère"; c'est cela aussi, être un homme.
merci


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouais...
> J'adore les gens qui ne renseignent pas leur profil et qui ne postent pratiquement qu'au bar ou pour "polluer" pvpbp...
> Et qui posent 15000 questions prétendument "nunuches" dans "à propos de MacG"...



Ah bah moi j'ai encore mieux que ça dit! 

Le gars m'envoie un MP... (très drôle d'ailleurs...  :sleep: ) ... auquel je ne peux même pas répondre! 






P'tite bite va!


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah bah moi j'ai encore mieux que ça dit!
> 
> Le gars m'envoie un MP... (très drôle d'ailleurs...  :sleep: ) ... auquel je ne peux même pas répondre!
> 
> ...


cépa moa kékomancé
epui chui poli moa


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

Nan, mais les gars...
Si vous ne savez pas quoi faire de votre été; y'a p'têt quand même mieux que de créer un double-pseudo, nan ?!...  
Allez à la plage profiter du soleil !...
Ou boire une bière !...
Ou vous faire _biiiip_ par votre ami(e) !...


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

Vraiment génial ce truc! :love: 

J'ai loupé quoi les gars?  ... Sûrement encore une bonne grosse tranche de rigolade...  ... Mais je crois que je survivrai!


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, mais les gars...
> Si vous ne savez pas quoi faire de votre été; y'a p'têt quand même mieux que de créer un double-pseudo, nan ?!...
> Allez à la plage profiter du soleil !...
> Ou boire une bière !...
> Ou vous faire _biiiip_ par votre ami(e) !...



céki le double pseudo
fix ou moa ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

À ton avis, "tête de thon" ?!... :love:


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À ton avis, "tête de thon" ?!... :love:



j'sépa
mé cé drol, ceu ki m'akuz de fer tro de post;
on diré ki leu fon expré


----------



## tirhum (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> j'sépa
> mé cé drol, ceu ki m'akuz de fer tro de post;
> on diré ki leu fon expré


Trop de posts SANS photo !...
Dans un fil PHOTO !!...
Monsieur _jefaissemblantdeneriencomprendre_ !...


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

désolé
je ne suis pas du tout sur que mes photo puissent intéresser quelqu'un.
cela dit;
ai-je été méchant avec quelqu'un ?
ai-je - comme certains - démoli la photo d'un autre ?
je le pourrais; cela ne m'intéresse pas.
je n'éprouve aucunement le besoin de me défouler sur autrui.
lorsque je n'aime pas, je me tais.
lorsque j'aime, je le dis.
que cela plaise, ou non.
et je vous ferais remarquer que ceux qui - sur le site - semblent le mieux connaitre la photo
s'abstiennent - eux aussi - de publier leurs &#339;uvres.
si je me suis manifesté ici, c'était pour encourager quelqu'un; est-ce interdit ?
dois-je m'enthousiasmer pour toutes les images publiées ?


----------



## Le docteur (16 Juillet 2010)

Pas mal, mais on avait aussi dit avec des tresses, les blondes teutoniques et consorts ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

C'est important, les tresses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------

Enfin non pas "et consorts" ou alors quelqu'un s'occupe du germain qui va avec


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Juillet 2010)

On dirait que Joestare et vieukh ont fait "biiiiiiiiip" quelque part derrière un bosquet !


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

kignon a dit:


> Va savoir, en tout cas, d'accord avec les règles du forum sur l'usage (ou l'interdiction ?) du langage SMS.
> 
> Le Forum a des règles, et s'il en a c'est parce qu'elles doivent être respectées.
> 
> ...



toi tu me fè flippé tu confont meurtre et fumer une cigarette avec les SMS j'aimerai pas etre dans ta tete


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Juillet 2010)

Si on veux mon avis sur ce sujet, moi je suis pour l'euthanasie.


----------



## Fìx (16 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Si on veux mon avis sur ce sujet, moi je suis pour l'euthanasie.



Et l'avortement.


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Si on veux mon avis sur ce sujet, moi je suis pour l'euthanasie.



si on veut


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

Je ne confonds pas, je compare.

Et je suis pour l'euthanasie !


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

kignon a dit:


> Je ne confonds pas, je compare.
> 
> Et je suis pour l'euthanasie !



c pareil comparer le meurtre et fumer des cigarette avec le langage sms bonjour le délire


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

Mais non, je compare les évènements, les faits, les raisons, et les résultats...


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

kignon a dit:


> Mais non, je compare les évènements, les faits, les raisons, et les résultats...



c pas trop ce ke g compri :mouais:


----------



## tonrain (16 Juillet 2010)

On appelle cela plus couramment des exemples...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

Et, la modération, vous ne voudriez pas faire un exemple, vous aussi ?
Voire deux.
Ou trois...


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juillet 2010)

Ou même encore un peu plus, paske là...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ou même encore un peu plus, paske là...



Ouais, faut quand même qu'il en reste deux ou trois pour apprendre des dits exemples, non ?




Quoi que.


----------



## iMacounet (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> pourquoi le poète ?


Ah parce que tu me fais bien rire.


----------



## vieukh (17 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah parce que tu me fais bien rire.



ben, j'espère; parce que je pense depuis le début que ce topic est une blague; 
enfin, je crois.
mais des idiots semblent vouloir déclencher une guerre.
pourquoi tant d'agressivité ?
je n'ai pas compris.


----------



## duracel (17 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> je n'ai pas compris.



Alors ce groupe est pour toi.


----------



## vieukh (17 Juillet 2010)

on rmé sa 2main ? :rateau:


----------



## hogo (17 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> on rmé sa 2main ? :rateau:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON

Vaut mieux laisser Joestarre dans son délire et nous, les autres, mettre les voiles !


----------



## vieukh (17 Juillet 2010)

hogo a dit:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON
> 
> Vaut mieux laisser Joéstarre dans son délire et nous, les autres, mettre les voiles !



mé non
on peu déliré
c rigolo

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h28 ----------




Fix78 a dit:


> Ah bah moi j'ai encore mieux que ça dit!
> 
> Le gars m'envoie un MP... (très drôle d'ailleurs...  :sleep: ) ... auquel je ne peux même pas répondre!
> 
> ...




très "classe" !
je n'en attendait pas moins de vous


----------



## inkclub (17 Juillet 2010)

à patochman, j'ai retrouvé ta blonde qui se balade dans le maquis :love:


http://www.lepost.fr/article/2010/0...pprehendee-en-corse-avec-de-la-marijuana.html

@+


----------



## Pierrou (17 Juillet 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> à patochman, j'ai retrouvé ta blonde qui se balade dans le maquis :love:
> 
> 
> http://www.lepost.fr/article/2010/0...pprehendee-en-corse-avec-de-la-marijuana.html
> ...




Etant donné le profil de la donzelle, j'aurais tendance à penser que l'information en est une parce que les cognes l'ont chopées dans l'un des rares moment où elle n'avait *que *de l'herbe sur elle... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Juillet 2010)

'tin, le gratin de la jet-set débarque en Corse : tout pour plaire à Patoch'  :love:


----------



## Romuald (17 Juillet 2010)

Moins d'un gramme. A peine de quoi faire tourner une soirée


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

-1g son Q.I.?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah parce que tu me fais bien rire.



Alors, c'est un clown, ou un humoriste, quelque chose comme ça.
Ce n'est en général pas à leur propension à faire rire que l'on reconnaît les poètes.


----------



## Gronounours (18 Juillet 2010)

Quel plaisir ce nouvel esprit macgé :love:

Un vent de fraîcheur nous caresse les burnes. Y'a pas à chier, l'ouverture, ça déchire veu-gra. 

On va pas être bien à la prochaine AES, tout nu à batifoler au sein d'une si belle "communauté" ?


----------



## boodou (18 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Un vent de fraîcheur nous caresse les burnes.



Fallait pas tomber le futal ...


----------



## AikiMac (18 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> non c pas illisible  c 1 kestion d'entrainement com de passer d'1 PC à 1 mac
> c 1 forum pa 1 tableau de *mickey l'ange*
> si c 1 evolution l'autre jour a la radio un grand ecrivain l'a dit



Aaaaaahhhhh.... Mickey l'Ange... C'est qui ??? Le dernier personnage des studios Walt Disney ?




kignon a dit:


> ... Si je pouvais faire passer le meurtre dans la légalité, je commencerais ma carrière de serial killer spécial con, mais si (encore et toujours) c'était le cas, il ne resterait plus que *10%* de la population...



Je ne suis pas d'accord... 
D'après mes calculs, et je pense que tous en conviendrez (joéstare, tu nous dis s'il faut qu'on traduise en SMS...), étant donné que nous sommes tous le con de quelqu'un, et que tu ne serais sûrement pas, kignon, le seul et l'unique dans ton corps de métier, il ne devrait en rester qu'un (Tiens... J'ai déjà vu ça quelque part !).


----------



## vieukh (19 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir
moi, quand j'ai dit que l'on est toujours le con de quelqu'un, j'ai déclenché une polémique&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2010)

Je ne saisirai pas cette magnifique perche ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------

Par contre si on se contente de serial-killer la sous-espèce sale con on ne buterait en gros qu'un dixième de la population... Il nous resterait les gros cons (proches, tout de même), les pauvres cons, les riches cons, les vieux cons, les jeunes cons, les cons d'entre deux âges (les deux suscités pendant leur période transitoire), les cons tout court ... et, soyons justes, quelques connes aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> et, soyons justes, quelques connes aussi



"Connes", c'est un gros mot, on dit "blonde" !


----------



## Le docteur (19 Juillet 2010)

Je m'y refuse personnellement


----------



## jugnin (19 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je ne saisirai pas cette magnifique perche ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------
> 
> Par contre si on se contente de serial-killer la sous-espèce sale con on ne buterait en gros qu'un dixième de la population... Il nous resterait les gros cons (proches, tout de même), les pauvres cons, les riches cons, les vieux cons, les jeunes cons, les cons d'entre deux âges (les deux suscités pendant leur période transitoire), les cons tout court ... et, soyons justes, quelques connes aussi



Et tu te ranges dans quelle catégorie ?


----------



## vieukh (20 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je m'y refuse personnellement




marié à une blonde; je présume

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h22 ----------




PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, c'est un clown, ou un humoriste, quelque chose comme ça.
> Ce n'est en général pas à leur propension à faire rire que l'on reconnaît les poètes.



quoique

boris vian, jacques prévert


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, le gratin de la jet-set débarque en Corse : tout pour plaire à Patoch'  :love:



Je m'en cague... Pour l'instant je me prélasse encore chez les pinzuti ; et aux frais de la princesse, qui plus est  :love:


----------



## vieukh (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je m'en cague... Pour l'instant je me prélasse encore chez les pinzuti ; et aux frais de la princesse, qui plus est  :love:



passionnant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> passionnant !



Tout autant que tes sujets, Bibiche...


----------



## vieukh (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout autant que tes sujets, Bibiche...



bibiche
tout de même !
passer de l'agressivité à la tendresse
 je ne sais plus que penser ! 

je vais peut-être finir par me faire à votre humour.
ah, faire l'humour !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, c'est un clown, ou un humoriste, quelque chose comme ça.
> Ce n'est en général pas à leur propension à faire rire que l'on reconnaît les poètes.





vieukh a dit:


> quoique
> 
> boris vian, jacques prévert



Pis les clowns, ils ont souvent en main, un instrument qui fait "poète poète" ! :rateau:


----------



## schwebb (20 Juillet 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> un instrument qui fait "poète poète" ! :rateau:



Ouais, mais faut pas poèter plus haut que son luth.


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2010)

*· &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· · ··&#8722; &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ···  ··&#8722; &#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·· ·· ··· · ·&#8722;·  ·&#8722;·· ·  ·&#8722;·· ·&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;· ·  · &#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··· ·  ··&#8722;&#8722;·· 

&#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·· *

Comprenne qui pourra demander à votre otarie préférée


----------



## vieukh (20 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *· &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· · ··&#8722; &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ···  ··&#8722; &#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·· ·· ··· · ·&#8722;·  ·&#8722;·· ·  ·&#8722;·· ·&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;· ·  · &#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··· ·  ··&#8722;&#8722;··
> 
> &#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·· &#8230;*
> 
> Comprenne qui pourra&#8230; demander à votre otarie préférée&#8230;




c vré pourkoi ?


----------



## schwebb (20 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *· &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· · ··&#8722; &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ···  ··&#8722; &#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·· ·· ··· · ·&#8722;·  ·&#8722;·· ·  ·&#8722;·· ·&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;· ·  · &#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··· ·  ··&#8722;&#8722;··
> 
> &#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·· *



Oui, pourquoi?  Ce serait marrant aussi.


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

non mé ho


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *· &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· · ··&#8722; &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ···  ··&#8722; &#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·· ·· ··· · ·&#8722;·  ·&#8722;·· ·  ·&#8722;·· ·&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;· ·  · &#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··· ·  ··&#8722;&#8722;··
> 
> &#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·· &#8230;*
> 
> Comprenne qui pourra&#8230; demander à votre otarie préférée&#8230;



*·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ·  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;··  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722; ··&#8722; &#8722;  ··&#8722; &#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;·· ··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722; · ··&#8722; ·&#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ··  &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· ·  &#8722;·&#8722;&#8722;· · &#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·· &#8722;&#8722;··&#8722;&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ··  · ··&#8722;  &#8722;·· ··&#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;··  ·&#8722;&#8722;·&#8722;  · &#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ···&#8722; · ·&#8722;·  ··&#8722; &#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;·· ··&#8722; ·· ·&#8722;· ·  &#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  &#8722; · &#8722;··&#8722; &#8722; · &#8722;·&#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;* :rateau:


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------






joéstare a dit:


> non mé ho



*&#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · ··· &#8722; &#8722;····&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· ·  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ·  &#8722; ··&#8722;  ·&#8722; ···  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ··  ···&#8722; ·&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ··· &#8722;&#8722;··&#8722;&#8722;  &#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··  ··&#8722;&#8722;·· *


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

4d 61 69 73 20 76 6f 75 73 20 c3 aa 74 65 73 20 63 68 69 61 6e 74 73 20 3a 6f


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

arété on compran rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> arété on compran rien



*&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722;·· ·  · &#8722;  ·&#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· ·· ·  ··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722;  &#8722; · ···  ·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722; ·· ··· ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;*


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> *&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722;·· · · &#8722; ·&#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· ·· · ··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722; &#8722; · ··· ·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722; ·· ··· ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;*


 
arete tu fè 100blan sa veu rien dire


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> *·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ·  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;··  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722; ··&#8722; &#8722;  ··&#8722; &#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;·· ··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722; · ··&#8722; ·&#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ··  &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· ·  &#8722;·&#8722;&#8722;· · &#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·· &#8722;&#8722;··&#8722;&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ··  · ··&#8722;  &#8722;·· ··&#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;··  ·&#8722;&#8722;·&#8722;  · &#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ···&#8722; · ·&#8722;·  ··&#8722; &#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;·· ··&#8722; ·· ·&#8722;· ·  &#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  &#8722; · &#8722;··&#8722; &#8722; · &#8722;·&#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;* :rateau:
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------
> ...


*·&#8722;·· ·  &#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;·· ··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722; · ··&#8722; ·&#8722;·  &#8722;·&#8722;· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · ··· &#8722; *

ici


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

6f 68 20 6c 61 20 66 65 72 6d 65 20 6a 6f c3 a9 73 74 61 72 65


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *·&#8722;·· ·  &#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;·· ··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722; · ··&#8722; ·&#8722;·  &#8722;·&#8722;· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · ··· &#8722; *
> 
> ici



*&#8722;&#8722; · ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ··  &#8722;·&#8722;· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · ··· &#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722;· · ·&#8722;·· ··&#8722; ··  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ·  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ··&#8722; &#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·· ·· ··· · ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722; 

&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; ·· ···  ·&#8722; ···&#8722; ·&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722; &#8722;&#8722;··&#8722;&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · &#8722;·  ·&#8722; ···&#8722; ·&#8722; ·· ···  · ··· ··· ·&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;··  &#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ··&#8722; &#8722; ·&#8722;· · ···  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ··  &#8722;· ·  &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· ·&#8722; ·· · &#8722;· &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ··· ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;*


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

·&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··&#8722;·· &#8722; ··&#8722;··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·  ···&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722;··&#8722;  &#8722;··· ·&#8722; &#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; &#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;···


----------



## Fìx (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··&#8722;·· &#8722; ··&#8722;··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·  ···&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722;··&#8722;  &#8722;··· ·&#8722; &#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; &#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;···



*&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; *


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

&#8722;·&#8722;· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · ··· &#8722;  · &#8722;··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· · ·&#8722;·· ·&#8722;·· · &#8722;· &#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722;· ·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;·· ··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722; · ··&#8722; ·&#8722;·  · &#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··· ·  &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> arete tu fè 100blan sa veu rien dire



*&#8722;··· · &#8722;·  ··· ·· &#8722;&#8722;··&#8722;&#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722;·· ·&#8722;  ···&#8722; · ··&#8722; &#8722;  &#8722;·· ·· ·&#8722;· ·  &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; · ·&#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; ·  &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··· · ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;  ·· ·&#8722;··  ··· ··&#8722; ··&#8722;· ··&#8722;· ·· &#8722;  &#8722;·· ·  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722; ·· ·&#8722;· ·  &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· · ·&#8722;·  ··· · ···  &#8722;· · ··&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;· · ···  · &#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· · ·&#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· · ·&#8722;· ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722; 

&#8722;·&#8722;· ·  &#8722;· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · ··· &#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ···  &#8722;·· ·· ··&#8722;· ··&#8722;· ·· &#8722;·&#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;·· ·  ·&#8722;&#8722;·&#8722;  &#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ···&#8722; · ·&#8722;· ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722; *


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··&#8722;·· &#8722; ··&#8722;··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·  ···&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722;··&#8722;  &#8722;··· ·&#8722; &#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; &#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;···



*Hahahaha

54 75 20 6e 6f 75 73 20 66 61 69 73 20 62 69 65 6e 20 72 69 72 65 20 21
 *


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ·&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··&#8722;·· &#8722; ··&#8722;··  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·  ···&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722;··&#8722;  &#8722;··· ·&#8722; &#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;··· &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; &#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;···


Ben tu vois on se comprend mieux qu'avec ton SMS di mierda


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> *&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; ···· ·&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722; *



*&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; · &#8722;&#8722; ·  · &#8722;·  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· ··· ·  ·· ·&#8722;··  &#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ···  ··&#8722;· ·&#8722; ·· &#8722;  &#8722;·· ··&#8722;  ··· &#8722;&#8722; ··· ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;*


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2010)

Même qu'avec un peu plus de soin vous pourriez séparer les mots, tas de feignants !


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

·· ·&#8722;··  · ··· &#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; · &#8722;&#8722; ·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; ···  &#8722;·&#8722;· ·&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722; &#8722;··· ·&#8722;·· ·  &#8722;·· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ··&#8722;·· &#8722;·&#8722;· ·&#8722;· ·· ·&#8722;· ·  &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;· ·&#8722;· · &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722; · &#8722;&#8722; · &#8722;· &#8722; ·&#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

·&#8722;·· ·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722; ··  ··&#8722; &#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·· ·· ··· ·  ·&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;·   ··· ·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·  ·&#8722;·· ·  &#8722;·· ··  &#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ·&#8722; ··&#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722;· ··  ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;··


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Même qu'avec un peu plus de soin vous pourriez séparer les mots, tas de feignants !


Je les sépare les mots moi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------

·&#8722;· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· &#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ·&#8722;· &#8722;· ·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722;·· · ··&#8722; ·&#8722;· · ·&#8722;·  &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· · &#8722;&#8722;··  &#8722; ·&#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722; &#8722;·  &#8722;·&#8722;·&#8722;&#8722;


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> ·&#8722;·· ·  ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;· ···· ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722; ··  ··&#8722; &#8722; ·· ·&#8722;·· ·· ··· ·  ·&#8722; &#8722;· &#8722;·&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;·   ··· ·  &#8722; ·&#8722;· ··&#8722; &#8722;·&#8722;·  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·  ·&#8722;·· ·  &#8722;·· ··  &#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722;  ·&#8722; ··&#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;  &#8722;·&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;· ·&#8722;· ··  ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ··&#8722;&#8722;··


&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· · &#8722;·  ··&#8722;· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··&#8722; ···  ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;&#8722;· ··· ··&#8722; ·· ···  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; &#8722;·· &#8722;&#8722;&#8722;  &#8722;&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ·· &#8230;


----------



## Fìx (20 Juillet 2010)

*&#10280;&#10241;&#10247;&#10261;&#10263;&#10254; &#10280;&#10266;&#10282;&#10274; &#10280;&#10271;&#10277;&#10257;&#10247;&#10247;&#10257;&#10254; &#10254;&#10241;&#10247;&#10261;&#10255;&#10257;&#10263;&#10250;&#10257;&#10254; &#10266;&#10244;&#10255;&#10257;&#10277;&#10285; &#10243;&#10250;&#10257;&#10269; &#10263;&#10241;&#10249;&#10261;&#10269;&#10270;&#10257;&#10263; &#10247;&#10295;&#10274; &#10280;&#10253;&#10280;&#10261;&#10280;&#10265;&#10280;&#10257;&#10280;&#10263;&#10280;&#10241;&#10280;&#10270;&#10280;&#10250;&#10280;&#10261;&#10280;&#10269; &#10280;&#10254;&#10280;&#10250;&#10280;&#10261;&#10280;&#10277;&#10280;&#10255;&#10280;&#10247;&#10280;&#10241;&#10280;&#10250;&#10280;&#10270;&#10262;&#10262; *


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> *&#10280;&#10241;&#10247;&#10261;&#10263;&#10254; &#10280;&#10266;&#10282;&#10274; &#10280;&#10271;&#10277;&#10257;&#10247;&#10247;&#10257;&#10254; &#10254;&#10241;&#10247;&#10261;&#10255;&#10257;&#10263;&#10250;&#10257;&#10254; &#10266;&#10244;&#10255;&#10257;&#10277;&#10285; &#10243;&#10250;&#10257;&#10269; &#10263;&#10241;&#10249;&#10261;&#10269;&#10270;&#10257;&#10263; &#10247;&#10295;&#10274; &#10280;&#10253;&#10280;&#10261;&#10280;&#10265;&#10280;&#10257;&#10280;&#10263;&#10280;&#10241;&#10280;&#10270;&#10280;&#10250;&#10280;&#10261;&#10280;&#10269; &#10280;&#10254;&#10280;&#10250;&#10280;&#10261;&#10280;&#10277;&#10280;&#10255;&#10280;&#10247;&#10280;&#10241;&#10280;&#10250;&#10280;&#10270;&#10262;&#10262; *


Arrête de brailler&#8230;


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

*&#10280;&#10255;&#10251;&#10251;&#10251; &#10266;'&#10241;&#10250; &#10255;&#10241;&#10254; &#10270;&#10263;&#10261;&#10277;&#10279;&#10303; &#10255;&#10261;&#10277; &#10265;&#10257;&#10249;&#10261;&#10265;&#10257;&#10263; &#10247;&#10257; &#10243;&#10263;&#10241;&#10250;&#10247;&#10247;&#10247;&#10257; &#10249;'&#10257;&#10254;&#10270; &#10269;&#10277;&#10247; ...
*


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2010)

Bon...
Quand vous aurez fini de jouer avec banafouf/Roi Heenok/joéstare...


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

vous m'avé tout floudé mon bo topic et le modo veut pas vous banir je vous deteste


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Quand vous aurez fini de jouer avec banafouf/Roi Heenok/joéstare...


&#8722;&#8722;·&#8722; ··&#8722; &#8722;&#8722;&#8722; ··  ··&#8722;&#8722;·· ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------




joéstare a dit:


> vous m'avé tout floudé mon bo topic et le modo veut pas vous banir je vous deteste


45 68 20 62 69 65 6e 20 63 61 73 73 65 20 74 6f 69 20 3a 70 20 21


----------



## Fìx (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> http://jamrek.com/forum/images/smilies/Triste10.gif



Ah tiens..... t'utilises les smilies d'un forum où un certain "bananouf" est justement connecté! 

Quelle coïncidence!!


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je les sépare les morts moi.



C'est un métier bien difficile, thanatopracteur...


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> C'est un métier bien difficile, thanatopracteur...


Merde, j'ai fait une faute. 

C'est gore ce metier.


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah tiens..... t'utilises les smilies d'un forum où un certain "bananouf" est justement connecté!
> 
> Quelle coïncidence!!


 
t tro fort normallemand j'avais caché l'ip du smiley


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> t tro fort normallemand j'avais caché l'ip du smiley



Il aime bien faire compliqué quand il peut faire simple


----------



## boodou (20 Juillet 2010)

Bon bah c'est bon, on peut la fermer cette "discussion"  :sleep:


----------



## vieukh (20 Juillet 2010)

j'avais bien dit que ce n'était pas moi.
personne ne voulait me croire
snif !


----------



## Tom_Sg (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> mickey l'ange



Winner


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> j'avais bien dit que ce n'était pas moi.
> personne ne voulait me croire
> snif !


Va teu fèr ankulai :style:


----------



## Eldranh (21 Juillet 2010)

On va essayer...

bn g pa lu tt le topic mé mwa je di ke le langaj sms c tro 2 la bal é ke ta pa du tt lR con ken Tkri com sa

Remarque, c'est pas pire que les « comme même » ou « combien même ». Je préfère encore que les gens utilisent le langage SMS pour se trouver une excuse à leur pitoyable orthographe/grammaire/conjugaison qu'il n'essaye d'écrire "faillir" qui donne... "fahir" (non, non, il n'a pas essayé d'écrire fakir)... ou encore qu'on tente de me corriger, en vain quand j'écris « Rode pas » et qu'on me sort qu'il faut mettre un « S » à « rode » !

Soit dit en passant, j'aimerais que quelqu'un se dévoue pour proposer à Sid MEIER d'inclure joéstar comme messager du langage sms dans Civilisation V (ou une extension du IV qu'on appellerait « Civilisation IV : Fail of the World »), non ? 

Tout ça me rappelle qu'on appelait une commune ici (à la Réunion) l'Hermitage or selon les textes anciens, on écrivait Ermitage... ainsi tous les panneaux furent changé...

Une dernière chose : les notes de français et la façon d'écrire n'ont rien à voir : moi, j'ai eu 6 (à l'écrit, apparemment, faire une comparaison entre les veines qui gonflent et une érection sous un drap n'est pas toujours apprécié par les professeurs) et 8 (à l'orale, évidemment) en français au Baccalauréat, et pourtant, j'écrire pas (trop) mal...

Juste mon petit moment pour parler, merci


----------



## schwebb (21 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> pitoyable orthographe/grammaire/conjugaison



:rateau:




Eldranh a dit:


> qu'il n'essaye d'écrire








Eldranh a dit:


> tous les panneaux furent changé...








Eldranh a dit:


> (à l'orale, évidemment)








Eldranh a dit:


> j'écrire pas (trop) mal...








Eldranh a dit:


> Juste mon petit moment pour parler, merci


----------



## Eldranh (21 Juillet 2010)

ui bn jfé D fote jC mRci
mé troW laule leur de ton post 4:04 pour moi, troW mdrrrrrrrr
:rateau:

Non mais sérieusement, je sais que je fais des fautes, et je ne m'en cache pas... :rose:

On m'en veut vraiment :rose:


----------



## schwebb (21 Juillet 2010)

Eldranh a dit:


> On m'en veut vraiment :rose:



Meu non, c'est pour de rire.


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

bonjour
puisque cela semble se terminer
 merci à joéstare;
pour la rigolade,
et pour "mickey l'ange"
je la resservirai, celle là !


----------



## joéstare (21 Juillet 2010)

2 rien vieukh 
et je vous di adieu je suis lacet de prendre d menace en mp ou meme dans le bar alor je vè rejoindre la comunauté des PCusers j'espere k'il seront plus cool que cert1 d'entre vous 

ADIEU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









en + j'allai faire un super topic sur jean-luc reichman vous ete pas pret de le lire 
http://images.forum-auto.com/images/perso/smg3vanos.gif


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> 2 rien vieukh
> et je vous di adieu je suis lacet de prendre d menace en mp ou meme dans le bar alor je vè rejoindre la comunauté des PCusers j'espere k'il seront plus cool que cert1 d'entre vous
> 
> ADIEU
> ...


Ah coule, il se casse.

Va sur Hardware.Fr tu verra ils sont sympas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Ah coule, il se casse.
> 
> Va sur Hardware.Fr tu verra ils sont sympas.



Suis-le...


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> 2 rien vieukh
> et je vous di adieu je suis lacet de prendre d menace en mp ou meme dans le bar alor je vè rejoindre la comunauté des PCusers j'espere k'il seront plus cool que cert1 d'entre vous
> 
> ADIEU
> ...



Je croyais que tu devais partir hier déjà... Besoin d'aide ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Suis-le...


Tais-toi...


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Suis-le...



il serait, tout de même, dommage de les perdre tous les  deux.
ils sont, chacun dans son genre, intéressants; non ?


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> il serait, tout de même, dommage de les perdre tous les  deux.
> ils sont, chacun dans son genre, intéressants; non ?


Oh toi le poète, tu peux parler. :rateau:


----------



## ringo.starr (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> il serait, tout de même, dommage de les perdre tous les  deux.
> ils sont, chacun dans son genre, intéressants; non ?



Autant que tous ici en fait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Tais-toi...



Nan nan nan... 
Et si tu veux voir ça, tu va t'entraîner en montagne avec un écho ; le jour où il la ferme, tu reviens me voir et tu auras peut être tes chances ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------




vieukh a dit:


> il serait, tout de même, dommage de les perdre tous les  deux.
> ils sont, chacun dans son genre, intéressants; non ?


Je ne doute absolument pas que pour leurs familles et leurs amis respectifs ils soient une perpétuelle source de ravissement et de satisfaction, je reste un humaniste sensible et compréhensif...


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oh toi le poète, tu peux parler. :rateau:



j'espérais être compris; c'était un compliment !
bon; sur, j'abuse du second degré

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan...
> Et si tu veux voir ça, tu va t'entraîner en montagne avec un écho ; le jour où il la ferme, tu reviens me voir et tu auras peut être tes chances ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------
> ...



patoch
je vous aime !
surtout depuis que vous m'avez appelé "bibiche"
p.s.
on peut dire ça sur mac-g ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> on peut dire ça sur mac-g ?



Oui, mais tu enlèves ta main de là ; et vite !...


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, mais tu enlèves ta main de là ; et vite !...



y'a erreur;
c'est pas la mienne !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> y'a erreur;
> c'est pas la mienne !



Et en plus il refoule...


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et en plus il refoule...



pas du tout, pas du tout !
"l'ile de beauté" m'a toujours fait rêver !


----------



## ringo.starr (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> pas du tout, pas du tout !
> "l'ile de beauté" m'a toujours fait rêver !



Encore un qui aime les chèvres


----------



## vieukh (21 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Encore un qui aime les chèvres



les "indigènes"; surtout !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> les "indigènes"; surtout !



Il y a y un truc que j'apprécie l'été chez moi, c'est de voir de temps en temps, alors que je sirote un coup dans un de mes bars préférés, un pumataghju se prendre une bonne paire de mandales, suite à ce genre de remarque, par un front bas bien de chez nous... :love:


----------

